# Spleen hemangiosarcoma



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello all of you. 

With great sadness I must confess, that the time has come. 

Our almost 13 years old GSD Kim has hemangiosarcoma on spleen. Diagnosis was found out 7 months ago. Till last week, all was fine, we were prepared for 'explosion' in some way. Vet told us, that when the tumor will pop, he'll bleed out in his abdominal cavity. He told us it will be quick and from nowhere.

But it is different. My dog can't eat anymore. In one week he ate only his DAILY amount of food. My vet told me that there are two options - that tumor grows so fast that he can't fell hunger anymore. Or that he's already bleeding in abdominal cavity. 
When he eats, he needs to slow down after small amount of food and he gives that appearance that he'll throw up, then he'll go and eat again. 


On 18th of March we have an appointment at our vet, to euthanize him... Still, I am in doubt if I am doing thing right. 
I know that operation is not in option, he has a lot of other problems (legs, immune to antibiotics etc.)...

Please, anyone, tell me your experience how was it when your dog had spleen tumor and how did you deal with the ultimate decision.

It bothers me also, that I will need to leave him to the vet and sanitary service. To have him cremated it costs me about 500 euros, euthanize not included... I don't have any place to bury him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Helena I am so sorry that Kim has this disease that steals so many of our breed. I lost a dog to a tumor on the heart and one to a tumor on her intestines. I have not dealt with a tumor on the spleen. My thoughts are with you and Kim.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hemangio sucks. The upside is that you had a good 7 months after diagnosis. IN my dog's case - The first bleed was a "fat abdomen" and the second had the same. Both accompanied by lethargy in an energetic dog. Ultra sound at the second bleed revealed that there were now leisions on the liver (we had the spleen removed after the first bleed) and there was no point in prolonging her life.

I'm sorry for what you are facing made harder by the inability to do what you would like with the corpse. Perhaps you could do something symbolic by using a bit of fur to burn or bury.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry. I wish I could help you and Kim. I can't. I can't help my boy and he's only 9.5. 

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry Helena, we've lost 2 to this disease, as mentioned above it takes so many. It sounds like you are making the best choice for Kim based on his quality of life, this is all we can do.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm just so sorry.


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry. It is rough. My first GSD with HSA was like your. She had it for about 10 months. Ultimately she stopped eating even home cooked things. She didn't have her fight anymore. Same for Tosha, she couldn't have the surgery as she had many immune issues and terrible hips. That was how we made our decision. 

My other passed in August and was not the same. She had it is her heart and spleen. The heart mass being the bigger. She passed within 24 hours of diagnosis. Her doctor thinks she had a clot that went to her brain as she was not typical, good and eating , then came inside and passed 15 minutes later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

